# Driving to cyprus



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

Hi all

We are planning to drive to Cyprus with a van with trailer with car on...

Or just drive car and ship van.

Please could anyone advise the beat way to do this?

I understand driving to Italy maybe the beat option then ferry to limasol. 

I've also heard we could drive to Italy, ferry to Greece then Greece to Cyprus (or drive direct to Greece)... But... I have heard the ferry from from Greece does not accept passengers and we do not want to leave the car then collect in limassol (due to it being a classic car).

I know we could go from southampton, but I would like to see some of Europe on the way rather than just sea! 

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thank you in advance! 

Laura


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Have a look at Grimaldi Lines, they used to have a circular route from the UK that covered ports in the Med including Italy and Cyprus. You could drive to one of the Med ports load the vehicles and travel with them as they have a limited number of passenger cabins. I suspect that you need to go through an agent rather than deal direct. I used them to ship my car here and it worked well for me.

What ever you do don't be tempted to bring a car into the south from the north because as the north is not recognized by the south the paper work cannot be completed and you finish up with an illegal import.

Dave.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at this post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/82127-ferry-update.html


----------



## recycle (Jul 6, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> What ever you do don't be tempted to bring a car into the south from the north because as the north is not recognized by the south the paper work cannot be completed and you finish up with an illegal import.


this is what cyprus goverment wants you to believe. since you can leave any port with a car from any EU country without passing thru customs or filling any forms makes no difference if you drive it from north. you can stil register it in cyprus with no problem. the only clue and advice is that the car the time you cross the check point from north to south is that the car is road legal (english tax. mot and insurance) have the v5 (or v5c) with you and the car be registered on your name. police and customs of the republic will propably stop you and check you but they can not stop you in any way and they know it. and if you check the european laws and derivatives, ports and airports in occupied north cyprus are legal entry points to republic of cyprus for any european citizen and for any one has prearrenged cyprus visa


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Recycle, I think that you are probably correct but I have a friend who has brought a car in from the north and customs won't recognize it. They are being told that they must take it out of South and re-import it "correctly" before they will look at the paperwork which will allow it to be registered. 

If they don't do this within 6 months the threat is that the car will be impounded incurring storage charges etc.

If Lauramay wants to enjoy her self here it may be best to avoid this sort of situation.


----------



## recycle (Jul 6, 2011)

i have been told about people having problems at check point and also i know of a turkish registered car imported and registered in the south. if all the paperwork is present and in order there is no way to have any more problems than some lost minutes at the check point. you need 1. registration document on your name 2. valid road tax 3. valid insurance (north cyprus insurances are not valid in cyprus - green card is perfect) 4. visa free entry in cyprus (if you are from a country that needs visa even at the airport pre-arrange the visa). 

if cyprus customs deny you entry in cyprus they ban you from the freedom of movement, mobility rights and the right to travel according to European laws and derivatives


----------



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

Hi all

Thank you for the information. I think we will travel to italy and then get the ferry Salerno to Limassol. We would like to drive to Greece and go from there, but no companies are allowing car and passengers at the moment. If it wasn't a classic and just a 'normal' car we wouldn't be too bothered and prob just ship it and it's own. 

I've been in touch with the ferry company and will share prices (just so others have an idea of cost etc) this is for travelling in october this year.

Salerno to Limassol
2 people
October 2011
1 car (approx 4500/1725/1420 Length/width/height)

One way only.
Cabin inside with bunks: € 365 per person
Cabin inside with low beds: € 465 per person
Outside cabin: € 572 per person
Owners' suite: € 729 per person
Car: € 368


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

lauramay said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for the information. I think we will travel to italy and then get the ferry Salerno to Limassol. We would like to drive to Greece and go from there, but no companies are allowing car and passengers at the moment. If it wasn't a classic and just a 'normal' car we wouldn't be too bothered and prob just ship it and it's own.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Would be interesting to know what company that run the ferry from Salerno to Limassol.

About Salamis Lines From Lavrio to Limassol they dont disallow passengers but they are reserve the 5 cabins they have for the Lorry drivers. We also have to fly.

About your veteran car I am sure that its much more danger to drive it on the roads in Cyprus then to let Salamis transport it. They are VERY used to all kinds of cars

Anders


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I found that it was Grimaldi Lines. We have used them once and I remember that staying 9-10 days at the ferry almost made me mad. First and second day was ok but then all sources of entertainment was gone and only waiting for food and sleeping left. Remember this is a freighter not a ferry even if it is in much better shape the the Salamis ship

Anders


----------



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Sorry I found that it was Grimaldi Lines. We have used them once and I remember that staying 9-10 days at the ferry almost made me mad. First and second day was ok but then all sources of entertainment was gone and only waiting for food and sleeping left. Remember this is a freighter not a ferry even if it is in much better shape the the Salamis ship
> 
> Anders


Hej Anders.

We are looking to move over to Cyprus from Malta with dogs and cats this autumn and we have tried to find a website for the above route, but no luck. Please could you send me the link where you found the info.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

lornic said:


> Hej Anders.
> 
> We are looking to move over to Cyprus from Malta with dogs and cats this autumn and we have tried to find a website for the above route, but no luck. Please could you send me the link where you found the info.
> 
> Thanks


Here comes the info. You have to call. 

Salamis Shipping Services Ltd
Head Offices
LEMESOS 
124, Franklin Roosevelt Ave. 
P.O.Box 55609 
3781 Lemesos
email [email protected]
telephone	+357 25899999
fax	+357 25563426

Website: Salamis Organisation


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Sorry I found that it was Grimaldi Lines. We have used them once and I remember that staying 9-10 days at the ferry almost made me mad. First and second day was ok but then all sources of entertainment was gone and only waiting for food and sleeping left. Remember this is a freighter not a ferry even if it is in much better shape the the Salamis ship
> 
> Anders


We came to Cyprus three years ago from Southampton to Limassol with two cars filled to the roof with our belongings,by Grimaldi Lines, yes it is a car freighter, and there is no provided entertainment, but we knew this before we embarked on the journey. We took loads of DVD's, Scrabble, which we left on the boat for other users and books we had been promising to read for years but never had time to do. We talked to the other passengers ( all 8 of them) and went on trips with them at the stops we made en route. all in all we had a relaxing journey after a hectic time packing and moving. Would we do it again, yes, did we enjoy the peace and quiet? certainly,did we miss TV, radio, and mobile phones? not on your life. Horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## Lynnecy (Feb 20, 2012)

*Feb 2012 Cyprus*

Would like to drive from UK to Cyprus either at the end of this year or during next year. Did you do it.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Lynnecy said:


> Would like to drive from UK to Cyprus either at the end of this year or during next year. Did you do it.


If you want an easy way to do it get on a Grimaldi line at either Bristol or Southampton and have a gentle cruise to Limassol, well worth it


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Mycroft said:


> If you want an easy way to do it get on a Grimaldi line at either Bristol or Southampton and have a gentle cruise to Limassol, well worth it


Can you actually load your car at Bristol now. When mine came across I had to drive it from Bristol to Southampton. I knew the ship passed through Bristol but would not accept cars to be loaded. This was four years ago now though.


----------



## belle1 (Feb 22, 2012)

lauramay said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for the information. I think we will travel to italy and then get the ferry Salerno to Limassol. We would like to drive to Greece and go from there, but no companies are allowing car and passengers at the moment. If it wasn't a classic and just a 'normal' car we wouldn't be too bothered and prob just ship it and it's own.
> 
> ...


Hello there, do you know if they allow dogs onboard.


----------



## belle1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> If you want an easy way to do it get on a Grimaldi line at either Bristol or Southampton and have a gentle cruise to Limassol, well worth it


Hi there do you know if they allow you to take a small dog onboard.


----------

